

Proof that Windows 8 is a viable competitor to the infamous Duopoly - audaceTT
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/01/180m-downloads-later-iheartradio-migrates-to-windows-phone-8/

======
bhauer
I am a Windows Phone 8 user, and I love it. But I fail to see how a press
release about the iHeartRadio app for Windows Phone provides proof that
"Windows 8" is a viable competitor to Apple and Google.

I do hope that Microsoft can compete, but this press release does nothing to
convince me of that.

~~~
audaceTT
Successful products use their capital to invest in future markets. By one of
the biggest online radio platforms spending the money, time and resource to
develop for Windows Phone 8, one can only assume that it must be seen as a
competitor to the current big hitters. Just look at Telefónica's recent
investments.

